# Trout got another beat down by two ladies.



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

After a bad day striper fishing monday the Trout got what was coming to them today....These ladies from Nags Head, Linda and Hazel were a pleasure to fish with and very good anglers. One of my favorite trips in a long time...These girls are all right...all fish were caught on jerk baits in deep water.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't see another fish caught all day by anyone else.....These girls can outfish most of the guys in that place. All I had to do was point them in the right direction........I do think they have a new favorite Trout lure.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad to see you put some of my neighbors on some fish capt Dave!! I came up and fished Monday and we got skunked =/ Marked alot of fish in the deep water just couldn't get them to bite. Fished from 6:30am to 1pm. Going out again Friday, maybe we will see you out!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pretty work


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

It looks like you have the secret figured out. Keep beatin them down.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A job well done.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I might have to fire up the mako and head down seems like trout fishing has been red hot for a while now



9


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It has ....Great year so far. Diffrent patterns than last couple years but great fishing if you figure it out.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

9 rock, dont get too excited. . . Ive been three times and the past week and tried everything Ive got in every spot and it was slow all three days..... Unless you got it dialed like surf rat of course =)


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang then some big lookin fish. Nice job


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

Three were over 24 in. as per new regs...2 way over and six or seven were just under. I think the smallest was around 21 in. They threw back several as well.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

*Charter*

Surf Rat - Im going friday to give it everything I've got ( not much , ha! ) If I don't do well im calling you to setup a charter!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Sounds good...I am on a brand new bite...Totally diffrent lure.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Great, well ill almost certainly be calling you. Bringin some finger mullet this time going to try those a bit


----------

